# Barn In progress, hope you all don't mind me sharing



## Carolyn R (Feb 22, 2010)

I have had my new barn in the works since late September. It has been in the works in my head for two years prior to that






Finially in September my dear husband suggested we have someone put up the "pavillion " portion of it (posts and roof) and I could do the rest. My biggest fear was to try to save money by doing it myself but have a poor start with not having the framework properly set. We all know how that plays out, we end up spending more trying to fix it.

I wish I had photos of the very start, just the roof and framework, but these will have to do for now. I still have a ways to go, one side needs the perlins removed so I can put down about another 20 tons of gravel (will have to wait until the snow clears in mid spring). Then I will finish closing off that side. Since the photos have been taken, All my 6x6 posts are now enclosed (up to 4 ft) with planks, the walls have kickboards 50" high( all done so I can replace boards as needed, rather than having the little beavers chew the actual structure), and thanks to all your input, the stall fronts are 36". I made wood channels (see one of the photos) to slide wood planks in or out of for stall deviders( 10x10 stalls)once all the gravel is in, wall to wall stall mats will be added. My old barn will be used for the boys, this will be for the gals. Currently the girls are kept in the old barn, but are left to investigate the new barn while turned out during the day (so excuse the manure in the photos). I choose to go with wood on the outside rather than metal, my minis will try to chew on everything. I wish it were twice the size, but I am content (for now). I still have a ways to go, gravel, mats, battons to cover the seems between boards on the outside, sliding aisle doors with a smaller entry door within them.......the list goes on.

Thanks for letting me share. I have to say, I think "US" horse gals are a rare thing. There aren't too many women out there that are so determined as to build there own barns for the love of our horses. I am thankful to have a husband that tells me "you can have it (a barn) if you can build it" and proceeds to fund my supplies.


























The next phot is of the side that still needs gravel and "the works" .


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 22, 2010)

FABULOUS BARN! Great job so far - love the design! Keep the updates coming for sure - we never mind! LOL


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 22, 2010)

Great job,we never get tired of barn pics



.


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (Feb 22, 2010)

I understand the "if you build it, you can have it! "I did just that last weekend. I had my uncle come to help me to the roof/rafter cuts but my mother (who is 59) and myself built the rest! Kind of a proud accomplishment. I commend you!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 22, 2010)

It's so bright and pretty - I love the wood! Please do post more updates as you go.


----------



## shoegirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Your barn looks great. I enjoyed building mine from pouring the foundation up. Keep up with the pictures.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 22, 2010)

Awww, thanks guys. Like I said, I wish it were 12-10x10s, not 6 but I'm content(for now). I didn't want to sacrifice my overhang for the two extra stalls. I love my "barn patio".

The wood is rough cut hemlock, its what they use on the old bank barns in the area (it deters carpenter bees ).


----------



## Loess Hills (Feb 22, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt]I love seeing barn pictures. And yours is a beautiful barn![/SIZE]

The transparent panels to let light in are great, as is the "porch". We've added on to our basic barn three different times. The latest addition my husband did last summer was a three-sided porch.....................or as he calls it the _Beer Garden!_ It has been wonderful because it provides shade in the summer and shelter from the wind and snow in the winter. No pictures to date, however.

Keep posting pictures, we'll want to see the updates.


----------



## Marnie (Feb 22, 2010)

Your barn is beautiful. I like the design real well, we built a new one last summer but it was all aimed toward a petting zoo so it's not what I'd wanted for the minis but it's still very nice. I love the wood that you're using. Really beautiful.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 22, 2010)

I love your barn!! I am still drooling over pictures of yours and all the others over the last 3 years! You did it yourself? Wow, course I remember doing lots of things about 30 years ago, lol, 53 here. What is enclosing the top there, looks like plexiglass? I would love to see as many pictures as you want to upload. It is beautiful, what is the size and outside wall height? Thank you for the ideas!


----------



## twister (Feb 22, 2010)

Your barn is awesome, I love the wood.

Yvonne


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 22, 2010)

rubyviewminis said:


> I love your barn!! I am still drooling over pictures of yours and all the others over the last 3 years! You did it yourself? Wow, course I remember doing lots of things about 30 years ago, lol, 53 here. What is enclosing the top there, looks like plexiglass? I would love to see as many pictures as you want to upload. It is beautiful, what is the size and outside wall height? Thank you for the ideas!


Thank You all so much





Yes, I did everything except the 6x6 post frame and roof, even down to picking up the rough cut lumber from the locals that mill it. My husband just chuckles at me, I know he'd lend a hand if he didn't work so much. He doesn't say too much directly to me, but I can hear the smile carry in his voice when he tells people, "Y'ep, she did that!"

The side light panels are the clear corrogated panels that are in the roofing/plastic green house panel section of Lowes and Home Depot.

I needed 24" pieces, so I purchased 8 foot lengths, marked them with a sharpie and cut them with a fine blade on the jigsaw. Helpful hint for that one, cut a few at a time, it cuts down on the panels vibrating as you cut them.

The total building is 24'x40', the wall height is 8' and the center peak is 12'.

I was actually out to make a lean to style shed row that would have been around 20' feet wide and 32 feet long with 4 5x8' stalls. After talking it over with the person that put up the frame, it became apparent that it was actually LESS to go with a 24x40' building because the prefab trusses are dirt cheap (all the framing on the shed row would have to be custome done)talk about being tickled pink over that one!!!!! Ending up with 6-10x10s and the patio was awesome.

I'll be sure to update the progress


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 23, 2010)

Good for you Carolyn! About 11 years ago, we moved to a partnership of my head and ideas, (I read and watch all the building and home improvement stuff AND the building and zoning dept. advice) and he is supposed to be the brawn/muscle of the outfit! I think after remodeling 3 homes now, still working on this one, we own lots of stock in Home Depot. Materials here are so expensive tho. Thanks for the information and pictures.


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 23, 2010)

Carolyn,

Would you mind sharing details about how you did the "channels" for your dividing walls?

I am currently in the process of finishing my fourth and fifth (and final) stalls. For over a year I have been planning to build a "U-channel" or "track" between the fourth and fifth stalls so that I can slide "loose" 2" by 4" down into to use as the dividing wall. My stalls are 10' by 10' so this will create a 10' by 20' "foaling stall"; I rarely breed, but I do intend to breed a mare in 2010 for a 2011 foal. I was planning to use two 2" by 4" cut the height of the stall walls and 5 equally spaced 6" long lag bolts to make my "track". That kind of looks similar to what you did... How did you do yours? Do you think the dividing wall in that kind of channel or track is going to be "sturdy" enough for itchy butt scratching, etc.?

Great minds think alike! Ha!


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 23, 2010)

*Carolyn,*

Would you mind sharing details about how you did the "channels" for your dividing walls?

If you look at the fourth photo you can see the 6x6s are every 10 feet along the back walls. The kick boards are attatched to the perlins (see the boards running horizontal in the 6th photo at the far left where the kick boards aren't yet attatched). Where the 6x6s are, I attatched a 1"x8" (4 feet tall) to the left and to the right of either side. I cut a 2"x6" x4ft in half, length wise. I then placed them flush against the 6x6 and along the inside of the 1"x8" inch pieces that sandwich the 6x6s, viola, a channel that is 2.5-3" deep. This is repeated for 6x6s near the aisle.

The channel is approx, 1.75-2" wide, so a standard 2x whatever x10' will fit (remember, wood from a typical store is thinner than what the dimensions actually stated). I believe that boards of that thickness will be rigid enough to with stand butt rubs, if I have any doubts, I will run 1 diagonal board across the devider wall to add strenth.

I'll be sure to add photos as it keeps progressing.











If you don't have posts in place where you want a devider wall, you can still split 2"x6"s x4's and mount them directly to the back walls to make channels, you just need to buy long screws


----------



## little lady (Feb 24, 2010)

Your barn is simply amazing!!! I love it!



Lookis like the minis approve of it also by there deposits...lol. Can't wait to see more phots as it progresses.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 24, 2010)

Annabellarose said:


> Carolyn,
> Would you mind sharing details about how you did the "channels" for your dividing walls?
> 
> I am currently in the process of finishing my fourth and fifth (and final) stalls. For over a year I have been planning to build a "U-channel" or "track" between the fourth and fifth stalls so that I can slide "loose" 2" by 4" down into to use as the dividing wall. My stalls are 10' by 10' so this will create a 10' by 20' "foaling stall"; I rarely breed, but I do intend to breed a mare in 2010 for a 2011 foal. I was planning to use two 2" by 4" cut the height of the stall walls and 5 equally spaced 6" long lag bolts to make my "track". That kind of looks similar to what you did... How did you do yours? Do you think the dividing wall in that kind of channel or track is going to be "sturdy" enough for itchy butt scratching, etc.?
> ...


That is what my hubby did for our stalls with 4x4s that can be removed. TThe stalls are 10x10 but remove the 4x4 and you can make it as long as you want. He bought steele Ls and cut to 5 ft height and screwed into the posts and we just drop the 4x4s in place or remove them


----------



## Sterling (Feb 25, 2010)

Very beautiful!! I love that you are doing your own work on it as well. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Tony (Feb 26, 2010)

What a great barn. Congratulations.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 26, 2010)

wow great job.

thanks for sharing.

we would love to see more photos


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Feb 26, 2010)

JUST BEAUTIFUL.. THANKS FOR SHARING. I LOVE TO BE JEALOUS EVERY NOW AND THEN



AND YOUR BARN MAKES ME VERY JEALOUS


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 27, 2010)

wow how exciting

be sure to keep us updated on your progress

very nice


----------

